# Recent Bridals



## Lyncca (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys,

I haven't been around in ages, but I thought I would drop in and see if anyone remembers me   I hope I have grown quite a bit since I started.  I thought I would share some recent bridals.

Yes, they are at a very modern location.  I try to mix a little modern with some traditional.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 31, 2010)

Your lighting, exposure and compositions are all great. 

Some of the poses and some of the bride's expressions could use improvement.  

Nice to see you around here.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 31, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Your lighting, exposure and compositions are all great.
> 
> Some of the poses and some of the bride's expressions could use improvement.
> 
> Nice to see you around here.



Hi Mike 

I like her expression in most of these.  A couple aren't perfect, but she's a bride, not a model so I didn't let that keep me from liking them otherwise.

For the posing, I'm open to C&C if you have some examples.  I'm always trying to improve.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2010)

Great work Lyncca; nice to see you back!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 31, 2010)

> For the posing, I'm open to C&C if you have some examples. I'm always trying to improve.


Sure 

The first one that catches my eye is #3.  The pose looks a little awkward with the way she's half leaning on her right arm.  Combined that with the expression, which to me looks uncomfortable, and I don't like it.  Also, because her elbow is behind her hair, it gives the impression that her are is really short.  It's still a decent shot, I just think that a few small adjustments could have made it a lot better.

In #6, I don't like her slouch.  I love the OOF background and the light etc....but the way she's sitting isn't flattering  etc.  

When I see the bit of a smile in #5, I get a sense of how pretty she is.  I'll include #2 in that as well.  But then the rest, in comparison, just give me the impression that she's uncomfortable.  But like you said, she's a bride...not a model, so you often get what you get...but I think that makes the difference between ordinary client images and portfolio images.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 31, 2010)

and sometimes a new person sees things.

Are her eyes kind of dark in the first 3 photos?

Also, no reflection on Lynca, the location is different for a wedding shoot.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 31, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > For the posing, I'm open to C&C if you have some examples. I'm always trying to improve.
> 
> 
> Sure
> ...



Thanks, I agree with #3, especially the expression on that one.  I actually like #6.  I wanted it to look a little more casual, but tastes vary of course   She wasn't uncomfortable, but she is pretty serious by nature and she likes dark, moody pictures.  I also like the ones with a tiny bit of a smile or sexy smirk too for the record   I did their engagement session, and later the same week as these a boudoir session that she rocked at!



tirediron said:


> Great work Lyncca; nice to see you back!



Thanks!



pbelarge said:


> and sometimes a new person sees things.
> 
> Are her eyes kind of dark in the first 3 photos?
> 
> Also, no reflection on Lynca, the location is different for a wedding shoot.



The brides eyes may be a little dark from where the umbrella was placed.  The location is different, but the brides down here like that kind of stuff.  It is modern and fun (and air conditioned over our 106 weather).  My brides are a lot of fun, so I love that they will shoot in places like this vs. gardens or other traditional spots.  These are great portfolio builders too.  I've booked several other brides from this session.  Some of my ladies are more traditional, so it is fun to be able to do both.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 31, 2010)

Lyncca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been around in ages, but I thought I would drop in and see if anyone remembers me   I hope I have grown quite a bit since I started



Of course we remember you.  And don't be so modest.  Every time you post, it gets better and better.

I think the first view is very nice...  and that really surprises me.
Normally, I would never choose broad lighting for a bride.  Nor would I pose a bride with her shoulder directly at the camera.  Or have her hand clenched.  But I find it all works in this setting with the heavy chain.  And, of course, the way the train echos the angle of the stairs and railings...  all very nice.

Both 2 and 12 are nice too.

In 2, you have a very nice high-key setting.  I wish her left hand was posed differently.  While it does show her ring nicely, the fingers are a bit too spread out.  And the light falls off a bit there too, along with the very bottom portion of the gown.  Maybe dodge this area a bit?  And to nit pick, there's a funny reflection on the window frame to the right of her head that you could loose.  I doubt there's much you can do about the specular highlights on her right arm, but you might be able to go in and brighten/enlarge the catch-lights.

In 12, I wish you had less ratio.  That main light is a bit hot.  Did you try processing this one a bit deeper and then bringing up the shadows?
The pose in good, but drop the bouquet down some more and tuck that thumb
in a bit.  I wonder what she's looking at...  I wish she'd look at me.
And get rid of the sconce lights.

This is one very nice series of bridals with a lot of variety.  It shows careful planning.

-Pete


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the great critique Pete.  You always give such great technical advice, but you are also nice and don't try to provide too much too soon.  I remember you were one of my very first critics on my first portraits shown and you weren't nearly this detailed, so I MUST be better! LOL


----------



## twocolor (Sep 8, 2010)

Lyncca, you totally ROCK!!!


----------



## njw1224 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lyncca said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Your lighting, exposure and compositions are all great.
> ...



Generally nice group of shots, but your answer to Mike confuses me just a bit. You say she's a bride, not a model, but you shot her more like a model, not a bride. I mean that she's hardly smiling in any (very model-like), the poses are quite non-traditional (also very model-like), and overall the images seem to be more about the setting and tone than about the bride's beauty. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying she's not a beautiful bride. I'm saying your approach to the shoot seems more geared toward a fashion-mag than a wall portrait. 

So I guess I'm curious as to the context of this shoot. Was it an agreed-upon (between you and the bride) experimental shoot as far as location and style? Or do you do this sort of thin all the time? If so, how do you package/sell it, since it's non-traditional?

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## mmartin (Sep 17, 2010)

I especially like the last one.


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 17, 2010)

njw1224 said:


> Lyncca said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



My shooting style tends to be more "moody" and this was the third session I have done with this bride (engagement & boudoir) so we were pretty familiar with each other.  She did have quite a few smiling ones, but she told me during the session, she didn't like really smiley ones.  She is very non-traditional and so am I.  (and maybe I look at too many fashion magazines?? :lmao

Really, I'm about 50/50 so far on my brides going for traditional vs. ultra modern more glamor type shots. It is a little more common around here I think because we don't have a lot of beautiful nature type areas besides some arboretums.   I try to get to know my brides and find out what fits them.

I can do traditional: Waco Wedding Photographer | Kandy?s Bridals | Lyncca Harvey Photography

Or less traditional:  McKinney Cotton Mill Photographer | Shanna?s Urban Bridals | Lyncca Harvey Photography

This was only my third bridal session on my own, so it is also completely possible I have no idea what I am doing   I've done 3 since and one went for an rural "Texas" environment, one traditional and one modern.



mmartin said:


> I especially like the last one.



Thanks!



twocolor said:


> Lyncca, you totally ROCK!!!


Thank you :hugs:


----------



## njw1224 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lyncca said:


> I can do traditional: Waco Wedding Photographer | Kandy?s Bridals | Lyncca Harvey Photography
> 
> Or less traditional:  McKinney Cotton Mill Photographer | Shanna?s Urban Bridals | Lyncca Harvey Photography
> 
> ...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, amazing shots! Very impressive work.  the *only* thing i can see ... I noticed it right away ( may just be me ) but her (left) arm in #4 , something about it looks oddly larger than the other.. like not proportionate to her body. I could be just seeing things though.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Sep 30, 2010)

great job


----------

